# Adds variable speed, subtracts power



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Sounds like you got the same CS rep I dealt with!

Bought a 'mandrel saver' from PSI … after a few pens, the bearing in it started screaming like a banshee, so I (foolishly) ordered another one from them, thinking I just got a lemon. They charged my credit card, and sent me a shipping notice, but it never arrived, and after waiting two weeks, I called their CS. The guy basically accused me of stealing from them, and after a pretty heated exchange agreed to ship out another one if I would "promise to return the original one that was shipped when it arrives.". I don't know who lost it … them, their shipping service, or the post office, but I do know I'll never spend another dime with these people.

The second 'mandrel saver' arrived, and after about 20 pens, it started screaming like the first one. Cheap bearings. I bought a more expensive one from Craft Supplies USA … that one has been used on 200+ pens with no problems.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

So…... you're saying I should buy one immediately, right?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Bummer… at least you eventually got your money back. Good customer service seems to be hard to find these days, at least with the first person you talk to…


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

So sad to be hearing their CS being like this. They have such a good variety of products too.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

There are some 1, 2 and 3-star ratings on the Penn State site. Several of them reflect your experiences with both installation and performance.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Yes, Chuck, and I read those reviews before purchasing. Most were older, so I was thinking maybe they had made some changes to improve the kit, especially the motor. My experience says they have not and the motors are still falsely rated at 1/2HP. I could have dealt with the switch and the bad instructions, even modified the mounting of the plate to make it work, but that underpowered motor is a deal breaker. Heck, maybe they hired the former Craftsman guys to do HP ratings. You know, the ones that put 3HP on a 115v contractor saw.

Them not publishing my review, however, makes me wonder how many others had similar experiences in the last few years and also had negative reviews censored. Only PSI knows for sure, but it makes it extremely difficult for me to trust them. I've ordered a couple other things from PSI in the past. While not as bad as this kit, I am not enamored with the quality of those, either, so am just going to take my business elsewhere. I do woodworking to relax, so have no desire to deal with companies that cause my blood pressure to go up.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I do woodworking to relax, so have no desire to deal with companies that cause my blood pressure to go up.


Well said … my sentiments, exactly!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> I do woodworking to relax, so have no desire to deal with companies that cause my blood pressure to go up.
> 
> Well said … my sentiments, exactly!
> 
> - TheDane


Bingo! You want to avoid this situation:


----------



## Pixxture (Mar 16, 2018)

I had the same issue with Rockler, I could not publish a bad review. I felt "burned" by my purchase, it had all great reviews. I had no idea how anyone could have given the product 4 or 5 stars. Unlike PSI I was able to work with Rocklers customer service, Very long story made short, eventually found that Rockler would not Accept ANY review from my cell phone. Their web site gave every indication that the review was accepted, but it wasn't accepted and would never show.
Placed the same review from my iPad, and no problem, the negative review was accepted. Six months after the review from my cell phone, was not accepted Rocklers web site still would not accept a review from my phone. I buy a lot less from them now and haven't tried to place a review from my phone ( it's been a year) so it may still may be an issue.

All this is to say that it is possible that PSI is having a similar technical issue with their site.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

If the speed control works like the stand-alone speed controllers (for universal motors), it slows the speed by interrupting the current momentarily (someone who knows better can correct me on this). If so, that means that a slower speed will mean a weaker output. Which is an argument for stepped pulleys-slower is more powerful, not less.

Also, 1/2 hp doesn't seem like a very powerful motor. I'd want 1 hp or more for what you are doing.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> All this is to say that it is possible that PSI is having a similar technical issue with their site.
> 
> - Pixxture


Possible, but very doubtful in my mind. I did the review from my laptop, not a phone. When I submitted, the message came up that the review was submitted successfully and would be held for moderation before being posted. That says to me that a person was going to review it. Finally, there have been multiple reviews posted since I did mine, so if their system is having issues, it seems really strange that it selectively "lost" a comprehensive negative review while allowing positive ones to post.



> If the speed control works like the stand-alone speed controllers (for universal motors), it slows the speed by interrupting the current momentarily (someone who knows better can correct me on this). If so, that means that a slower speed will mean a weaker output. Which is an argument for stepped pulleys-slower is more powerful, not less.
> 
> Also, 1/2 hp doesn t seem like a very powerful motor. I d want 1 hp or more for what you are doing.
> 
> - runswithscissors


The motor in the kit is a DC motor, not a universal. Not sure what the difference in how they operate to do variable speed. Also, I was getting bogging down even with the speed cranked all the way up and doing a heavy cut. I haven't had any issue with anything I've done with the factory setup, which is also 1/2HP. The power output of the motors just isn't even close to the same.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a royal bummer and there's no excuse for PSI's CS attitude.

FWIW and for general information to all, loss of torque at low speed is almost always an issue with VS drive systems, and the VS DC motors generally need to be bumped up in HP to get the same performance as a constant speed motor. A VFD with a 3 phase motor is generally a better, though be it more expensive, solution. And not all VFDs are created equal either. For low RPM torque you want a VFD with sensorless vector function.

Even factory new equipment with VS control motors often deliver poor torque at low rpm. It's just the nature of the beast.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Again, someone with more knowledge can correct (or corroborate) this, but I believe a universal motor can run off either DC or AC (I have a very old B & D angle grinder that says it will run with either type of current). But I don't know whether a designated DC motor can run with AC.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Back in the beginning of 2017 I bought the Turncrafter Commander lathe.
Although mine came with the so-called 1HP motor with variable speed, it turns out to be a simple two wire DC motor, and the variable speed controller has no amperage compensation for heavy loads, hence the lathe will slow down. This is true especially when you have more than a couple of pounds of wood on it. It also features no reversing switch, even though with a two wire DC motor it only takes a two wire reversing switch from someone like Radio Shack to put it in. I have the setup, but have not got around to putting in the switch. Now that my 90 day electronics warranty is long gone, I should get to it. Reversing on a variable speed lathe is a real plus. Instead, they spent the money on useless handles, and a cord holder on the back, like you are going to shows all the time or something.

I also had a few detail issues, and overall, may have bought the variable speed Rikon if I had to do it again. The BIGGEST was the motor slowdown on load…

So I wrote a review that reflected these issues, and sure enough, PSI refused to post the review.
On the other hand, PSI sells a lot of its items on Amazon, and I am a very active reviewer on Amazon, somewhere where around 3700th out of around 10,000,000+ reviewers.
Amazon was more than happy to post my review, and to date 18 people have found it helpful, and maybe 18 people decided not to buy that lathe.

PSI is hit and miss, a lot like Eagle America. I took a chance on the Turncrafter, and it does pens just fine. Just don't expect it to turn an 8" bowl, even through the swing over bed is 12". Their motors are junk, as well as their controllers. Low end stuff. The lathe itself is not bad, just the electronics and motor.

You can see my review of the Turncrafter on Amazon here: https://www.amazon.com/gp/review/R2P3SILJH6T1LJ?ref=pf_ov_at_pdctrvw_srp

I looked for your motor - it used to sell on Amazon. They probably pulled it due to tons of poor reviews.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Companies that sell variable speed units for two wire DC motors are, by definition, debatable.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I bought one of these to upgrade my Rockler Excelsior lathe. The the motor installation was a no brainer-2 bolts and done. I have a similar problem with where to mount the switch/control box. For now it just sits next to the lathe.

The problem I had was that the motor would work fine to start and then bog down or the speed would fluctuate with no load. First call to the gruff CS guy resulted in him immediately shipping a new switch/control box to me. It took about a week to arrive. Hooked up the new (well since it had saw dust on it it wasn't actually new) control box and had the same problem. Called CS back and he said: 
Oh, I should have told you to look at the brushes on the motor. They might be defective. Check them and call me back.

I checked the brushes and they were slightly chipped so that they didn't make good contract. I simply used some sand paper to reshape the end and that fixed the problem.

I do occasionally have a problem with the control box overheating which trips the thermal breaker, usually when I have been turning without stopping for a while. Pretty frustrating to have to wait for it to cool off before continuing. I guess I should call CS to see if I should be worried about that. If I ever make a permanent mount for my lathe, maybe I'll just add a cooling fan to prevent that.

When it isn't shutting down because of overheating it is a great improvement over the 5 speed belt changes.


----------



## SLCcarpets (Aug 14, 2018)

I have never had issues with it but I guess I got lucky there because everyone I talk to about it has some complaints. Let alone the reviews online… Sad thing!


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Thanks - glad I read this review. I was just looking at the same conversion kit about an hour ago and it is currently in my cart. REALLY happy I didn't pull the trigger on it after reading about the issues you have had.


----------

